# la ramène pas



## therealradish

Ciao a tutti,
nel seguente contesto dove il figlio è al telefono e il padre si rivolge a lui dicendogli:
- Bon Thomas! Sujet, verbe, complément. Puis t'arrêtes ce téléphone, c'est vraiment une maladie!.
- Parce que toi, c'est pas une maladie?
(il padre risponde al telefono e il figlio commenta)
- Papa, sujet, verbe, complément. 
(il padre risponde)
- Oui, la ramène pas!

Qualcuno mi aiuta con il senso dell'espressione? Il senso è "non fare l'impertinente"?

Grazie


----------



## Ostaire

"La ramène pas !" est ici une forme elliptique courante de deux expressions toutes deux applicables dans ce contexte :

1. "Ramène pas ta science !", expression familière pour dire "pas de pédanteries";
2. "Ramène pas ta gueule !", expression vulgaire pour dire à quelqu'un de se taire ("fermer sa gueule") et/ou de s'en aller (ne plus montrer sa "gueule").

D'où vient ce texte ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Dal CNRTL (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ramener) :
*B. −* _Pop._ _Ramener sa fraise, sa gueule, sa pastille, sa poire_ ou, p. ell., _la ramener_. Intervenir en protestant; faire l'important. Synon. pop., fam. _râler, rouspéter_. _Y aura chacun sa part, les gars, et pas d'rouspétance, ou l'premier qui la ramènerait, je l'brûle_ (Carco, _Jésus-la-Caille_, 1914, p. 196). _Qu'est-ce que t'as à_ ramener ta fraise, _t'es jamais content!_ (Dussort, _Preuves exist._, 1927, dép. par Esnault, 1938, p. 82). ​


----------



## therealradish

Grazie per l'aiuto. 
È una frase tratta da un film francese.
buona giornata


----------



## ermannoitaly

Bonjour
Je vois  que le débat est terminé...
Solo per mia informazione personale : è possibile qui interpretare in italiano come :
- Non replicare !/ non ribattere !/-  ?
Grazie. 
Saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

Da quanto dice Ostaire, sí, è possibile . Io, non mi pronuncio, non è un'espressione che uso, né sento usare tra i miei familiari e conoscenti . Il dizionario che ho linkato non riprende quel significato, ma si sa che un dizionario non è il Vangelo ...


----------

